# Bridges



## Buckster

I'm a big fan of bridges.  Big bridges, small bridges, vehicle bridges, foot bridges, love 'em.  So when I saw that there wasn't yet a Bridges theme, I thought I'd start one up, and here it is.

I'll kick it off with some of my favorite bridge shots:

This one's in Kansas City, MO.  It's my most recent bridge photo, named the Christopher S. Bond Bridge:






Golden Gate in San Francisco:





Another of the Golden Gate, this time from Baker Beach with a big stack of Cokin filters on the lens:





A peaceful little bridge in Prince William Forest in Virginia:





A footbridge over a stream in Salisbury, Maryland:





Here's one in Elizabeth Park, Michigan:





A covered bridge near Bennington, Vermont, shot from up a pole back when I was a lineman:





The George Washington Bridge spanning the Hudson River between Jersey and Manhattan:





The San Francisco Bay Bridge:





The Ambassador Bridge between Detroit, Michigan and Windsor, Ontario, Canada:





Big Mac, connecting Michigan's upper and lower peninsulas:






Another of Big Mac, from the other end:






And finally, one last Big Mac, just because:





*Show us your bridges!*


----------



## clanthar

Some great shots there -- that KC bridge is magnificent!

I've got nothing to compare, but I do have an important bridge.

First bridge across the Mississippi River:






Joe


----------



## Capeesh

A wee bridge that crosses the stream in the grounds of Glamis Castle, Scotland


----------



## Capeesh

The Tay Road Bridge into Dundee


----------



## spacefuzz

Really like that first shot in Missouri.  Colors are great!

Classic bridge shot in Cleveland


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## JAFO28

George Washington Bridge from a helicopter.






Burlington Bristol Bridge in Burlington NJ


----------



## Buckster

Broadway Bridge, Kansas City, Missouri


----------



## sierramister

New River Gorge Bridge, West Virginia.


----------



## Capeesh

Very old bridge ....


----------



## H4X1MA

None of these really excited me, but it does fit the theme! Well, the last one is borderline I guess.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## shootermcgavin

Great thread to start Buckster, I like bridges too but too often pass by without a photo... this will help push me to try and get a good shot.


----------



## willis_927

I am pretty sure this is the only bridge shot I have.


----------



## LaFoto

066_Hull-ClarenceSBridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




189_GoathlandRailwayStation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0126_Istanbul_Bosporus_Bosporusbrücke und Ortaköy-Moschee von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0161_Istanbul_Bosporus_Bosporusbrücke im Rückblick und Abendrot von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0174_Istanbul_Nacht von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
Yes, this is yet another bridge in Istanbul, though it doesn't show at first sight...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

You ALL have some beautiful bridge images!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

"Can't Get Over It"


----------



## bruce282

Bruce

maine_2009-40.jpg by red04wrx, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

another, 2 for the price of 1. Bit Misty ! The Forth road and rail bridges Scotland.


----------



## GeorgieGirl




----------



## Kelton56

Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## Capeesh

Tay railway bridge, and whats left of the old rail bridge that came down in the great hurricane of 1879, and the loss of 75 lives  .....


----------



## JustinZ850

Bridge Reflections by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Bottom Side by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Hathaway Bridge - B&amp;W by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Buck, great idea for a theme. 

I'm blown away by the quality of shots here. Some amazing lighting and perspectives.


----------



## johngpt

where filmstrips meet bridges




This might be the only bridge shot I have!


----------



## Buckster

johngpt said:


> Buck, great idea for a theme.


Thank you kindly!  I love bridges!



johngpt said:


> I'm blown away by the quality of shots here. Some amazing lighting and perspectives.


Yes, indeed!  Kudos to all for the terrific shots coming in!



johngpt said:


> where filmstrips meet bridges
> 
> This might be the only bridge shot I have!


I love it!  Fantastic how it actually looks like a film strip!  Great eye!

Here's one of the Golden Gate Bridge from the air:


----------



## johngpt

LOL, actually I found this shot too!






my day 01Oct10



This is a shot of Adobe Bridge CS4

:mrgreen:


----------



## Buckster

LOL!  I've been waiting to see how long before we get a guitar bridge!  I forgot all about the Adobe Bridge!  hehehe


----------



## JustinL

really just snap shots but they fit the theme.


----------



## JAC526

Here's a couple of mine:











Second one I was standing on the bridge...hope that counts.


----------



## bazooka

The Fred Harman bridge east of Houston...




Fred Hartman Bridge by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

autumn convergence


.


----------



## Buckster

bazooka said:


> The Fred Harman bridge east of Houston...
> 
> Fred Hartman Bridge by Tim Herschbach, on Flickr


I *LOVE* this!!! :heart:


----------



## JustinZ850

Destin, FL Bridge by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Destin Bound by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Justin, that long exposure rendered the clouds superbly.


----------



## johngpt

fence.bridge.urbanscape


----------



## JustinZ850

johngpt said:


> Justin, that long exposure rendered the clouds superbly.



Thanks John, yesterday looked to be promising for a day of shooting, but as usual the skies turned blue and boring on my day off!


----------



## johngpt

JustinZ850 said:


> Thanks John, yesterday looked to be promising for a day of shooting, but as usual the skies turned blue and boring on my day off!



LOL, we get that a lot here too.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## LaFoto

Cool, those are MANY bridges for the price of one :thumbup: !


----------



## Arpeggio9

I shot that on a black Friday.  They had some good deals.


----------



## johngpt

What's that? You shot that on Black (& White) Friday?

:mrgreen:


----------



## bobnr32

b2_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## SituationNormal

Under the bridge by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Chris, I seem to be following you around the themes! Love the sweeping lines and perspective.


----------



## johngpt

what is your quest?
What is your favourite colour? What is the airspeed velocity of a swallow?
Oh, wait, wrong movie, wrong bridge...


----------



## COLTSFANATIC1

[/URL][/IMG]

Great thread, I have so many bridges in mind that will make great photo's, So today on my way to my kids game in San Diego I passed this and asked my daughter to take a picture of it as we passed under, its "old Route 395" that crosses over the 15 Fwy.


----------



## MrSleepin

Jacksonville Florida's Main Street Bridge (right click and copy the url to see full size)


----------



## MrSleepin

also.... this is on the bridge





DSC_0065 by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I like the angle on that lower one Nick.


----------



## MrSleepin

thanks! it's a popular pic of mine! so i got prints for it.

it's from my 8mm fisheye


----------



## johngpt

bridgeweeds 05Sep08


----------



## StringThing

I finally have an addition to this thread.

Alexandria Bridge, Ottawa/Hull




Alexandria Bridge seen from behind the Centre Block by stringthing68, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9

Hey Mrsleepin, I am not sure, but could this be that same bridge ?


----------



## caledonia84

known in Glasgow as the squintey bridge





A closer look


----------



## bs0604




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## Audible_Chocolate

12-1 by Audible_Chocolate, on Flickr


----------



## EvanTChapman

A couple shoots of the same bridge in Fairmont, WVa


----------



## JustinL

trussel  by CanonJustin, on Flickr


----------



## robertscott

A few from Trenton and Belleville. C&C appreciated!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## leeroix

fog by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## chris4all

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris4all/6593953651/ by chris4all, on Flickr




http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris4all/6621779921/by chris4all, on Flickr


----------



## mommy-medic

Under the Krog Street bridge and tunnel in Atlanta. 




7 copy by awaagen, on Flickr




DSC_6539 by awaagen, on Flickr

Red Top Mountainn State Park bridge. (Tilt intentional). 




9 by awaagen, on Flickr

Fairly uninteresting train bridge, but the water is really that color- it's kind of a creepy green. 




3 by awaagen, on Flickr

Chad Loves Heather




chad loves heather by awaagen, on Flickr

Footbridge over a cove on the lake. 




8 by awaagen, on Flickr


----------



## chadjohnson001

Nikon D5100


----------



## AlanE

Dark Room by Nokinrocks, on Flickr


----------



## Plank

Manhattan Bridge. Taken from Brooklyn, New York.


----------



## jowensphoto

I have no bridge shots!!! This will have to do for now...


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## R3d

Chain Bridge Lion by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## apples

RustBridgeDC by hyaluronidase, on Flickr


----------



## jackiex_x

South Wales:


----------



## Capeesh

Tay Road Bridge Dundee


----------



## shady195

Crown Point Bridge walkway over Lake Champlain, New York


----------



## ericz83

Chad Loves Heather




chad loves heather by awaagen, on Flickr



OK I don't even tweet - but when I first looked at this I saw --- Chris Loves HashTag Eat Her --- hahah


----------



## johngpt

Eric, I read it that way also!  :mrgreen:

Shady, really like the curving specular highlights.


----------



## Trever1t

Ho Chi Minh - Bach Dang River by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## ankur31gkp

A bridge in India


----------



## Capeesh

Guess the Bridge ........


----------



## Blairg

Tpc sawgrass


----------



## Capeesh

Blairg said:


> Tpc sawgrass



Nope ...Sorry ... Try Again !


----------



## rokstomper




----------



## j28Photography




----------



## Arpeggio9

Acosta bridge. Jacksonville, Florida.


----------



## macpro88

One of the Mackinac Bridge from a few months ago, one of my favorites that I took:




mac_bridge by Jacob Lechlak Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

macpro88 said:


> One of the Mackinac Bridge from a few months ago, one of my favorites that I took


Terrific shot of the Big Mac!


----------



## macpro88

Buckster said:


> macpro88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the Mackinac Bridge from a few months ago, one of my favorites that I took
> 
> 
> 
> Terrific shot of the Big Mac!
Click to expand...


Thank you! First time using tripod and shooting a night scene. I have some later in the evening ones as well but this is the best computationally I have.


----------



## SloRon




----------



## pictureperfekt

Hangebrukke, Reideralp Swiss Alps

View attachment 24190


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## cool09

What about the Edinburgh, Scotland bridge or Charles V bridge in Prague? Edinburgh bridge has become like a piece of Art to the City.


----------



## deeky

Here's one of the few recognizable bridge shots I have.




IMG_0101a by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

1. Salisbury, MD park





2. Roosevelt Lake, AZ





3. Roosevelt Lake, AZ





4. Roosevelt Lake, AZ





5. Roosevelt Lake, AZ





6. San Francisco Bay Bridge West of Yerba Buena Island





7. San Francisco Bay Bridge East of Yerba Buena Island





8. San Francisco Bay Bridge from Mount Sutro





9. San Francisco Bay Bridge with Golden Gate Bridge behind it.


----------



## camz

Golden Gate Bridge Marin side:


----------



## Buckster

Bridge shots from Tempe Town Lake in Arizona

10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## LaFoto

130 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
Scarva, Northern-Ireland


----------



## Tuffythepug

Went a little crazy in the pp.   It was all just for fun.    But I do kinda like the over-the-top crazy colors.   I'll bet I'm pretty much alone in that though


----------



## johngpt

Your composition allows over the top rendering. Very strong graphic.


----------



## Capeesh

Tay Rail Bridge Dundee, Scotland


----------



## johngpt

red bridge


----------



## Mr_Mac




----------



## dbvirago




----------



## smithdan




----------



## poker_jake

Flickr: Poker_Jake's Photostream


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS

LaFoto said:


> 066_Hull-ClarenceSBridge von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 189_GoathlandRailwayStation von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr



That the one from Heartbeat isn't it?

None of my photos of bridges are that great tbh


----------



## LaFoto

KaPOWitsCHRIS said:


> That the one from Heartbeat isn't it?



People mentioned a TV show but I wouldn't know it - seems like that one has not been exported to Germany. There was some mention of a show, though...


----------



## LaFoto

0176_Lisbon_25AprilBridge+CristoRei von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0313_Lisbon_ViewFromCristoRei von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0359_Lisbon_Belém_DiscoveryMonument+Bridge+CristoRei von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## poker_jake

Flickr: Poker_Jake's Photostream


----------



## ratssass




----------



## batmura

Bosphorus Bridge, Istanbul, Turkey.


----------



## guitarsam120

Indian River Bridge, Delaware


----------



## johngpt

How about one from under the bridge?





under the paseo bridge


----------



## LaFoto

0126_Istanbul_Bosporus_Bosporusbrücke und Ortaköy-Moschee von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0161_Istanbul_Bosporus_Bosporusbrücke im Rückblick und Abendrot von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Corinna, the light in your lower one gives it an almost sepia toned look.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler




----------



## manny212

bridge run-43 by mannyher1, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice light Manny.


----------



## johngpt

under the overpass


----------



## manny212

Thanks john, and where is your crazy bridge? Awesome brother. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## manaheim

Buckster- some beautiful ones in your first post.  Stunning.


----------



## Buckster

manaheim said:


> Buckster- some beautiful ones in your first post.  Stunning.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## johngpt

manny212 said:


> Thanks john, and where is your crazy bridge? Awesome brother.



Why thank you sir. It's a new pedestrian/bicycle bridge over I-25 in Albuquerque. It's quite convenient. On the west side of it, there's Twin Peaks, a topless bar. On the east side, there is T.D.'s Showclub, another "gentleman's" place. I mean, how cool is that?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Buckster

Shelby Street Bridge in Nashville:


----------



## HughGuessWho

Awesome as always. To nitpick, however, the metal structure, or whatever it is, in the top left keeps pulling my eye that way. Otherwise, nothing but Wow.


----------



## bc_steve

bridge by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Capeesh said:


> Guess the Bridge ........



Just noticed I never answered this one,

Its the Swilken bridge at St.Andrews Golf course


----------



## Dikkie

The Bridge by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Cyotheking




----------



## cynicaster

The Ambassador Bridge (featured in Buckster's first post) on the Detroit skyline, as seen from Windsor, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Madcapmagishion

The Main Street Bridge at night.


----------



## irfan.in.tx

One of the bridges over the mighty/muddy Mississippi, in St. Louis.


----------



## LaFoto

No need to say which bridge and where, eh?


----------



## Rick50




----------



## bc_steve

Fraser River Walking Bridge by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Quesnel Footbridge by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## limr

First one, on a rail trail near my house.



Central Park:


And for a pop of color, Ponte de Dom Luis in Porto, Portugal.


----------



## Steve5D

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Stevepwns

Florida Trip-9440 by Through My Eyes, How I see the world., on Flickr




Harrisburg1 Train-04378 by Through My Eyes, How I see the world., on Flickr




Treesa_Bridge-04282 by Through My Eyes, How I see the world., on Flickr


----------



## Flare




----------



## JAFO28

Ben Franklin Bridge, Philadelphia.


----------



## Rick50




----------



## mpasq66




----------



## Ron Evers

1. Mackinac Bridge




2. At Frankenmuth  Mich.


----------



## MrSleepin

here's my newest bridge shot... savannah georgia




SavannahBridge by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr


----------



## runnah

MrSleepin said:


> here's my newest bridge shot... savannah georgia  http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrsleepin/11954718035/ SavannahBridge by MrSleepin (Nick Garcia), on Flickr



What a cool bridge. It's nice when the extra money is spent to make a cool looking bridge rather than the cheapest one possible.


----------



## acparsons




----------



## Civchic

Burlington Bay Lift Bridge:



oct 25 lift bridge by civgirlca, on Flickr

Allanburg Lift Bridge (Welland Canal):




cables by civgirlca, on Flickr


----------



## d1984

P9250149 by davno22, on Flickr




P9160204 by davno22, on Flickr




P3020074 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Golden Gate by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## mpasq66




----------



## ruifo

Mackinac Bridge by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## scotts2014se

A couple of mine.


----------



## CAP

Forgot about one of the longest bridges in the world.

7-Mile Bridge Key West Florida.






Its the one to the right. Left side bridge is older unused bridge.

A better one.


----------



## keyseddie

Pont Alexandre ll, Paris.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ruifo

Mackinac Bridge by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## PropilotBW

CAP said:


> Forgot about one of the longest bridges in the world.
> 
> 7-Mile Bridge Key West Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the one to the right. Left side bridge is older unused bridge.
> 
> A better one.




that would be one of the longest walks for a tank of gas or a breakdown...


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## Philmar

Rainbow Bridge sunset - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




detail - pontoon bridge over the Ganges by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Capilano Suspension Bridge Park  - Vancouver by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Manhattan Bridge, NYC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hmong woman crossing bridge - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Seventeen-Arch Bridge (Shiqikong Qiao) - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rusty the Wells Street Bridge - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




rickety bridge over glacial runoff stream by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteRaven22

Here's one from my first experiment with long-exposure nighttime photography a few years ago.  Nikon FM2n, Kodak Ektar 100, 2 minutes (if I remember correctly), f/16.
The bridge is a causeway in Melbourne, Florida.


----------



## keyseddie

I received an email re a pic I posted not appearing. I don't know what happened but here it is again. Pont Alexander II


----------



## D-B-J

I swear I posted in this thread, but I guess not.  Here's a few!




&quot;A Quiet Evening&quot; by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Penobscot Narrows by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Lines and Lights by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Reflections by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Bridging the Gap by f_one_eight, on Flickr




Untitled by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## johngpt

graffiti under the paseo


.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## snowbear

Key Bridge between Rosslyn, VA and Georgetown, Washington, DC




Detail of the lift span (railroad) bridge spanning "the Ditch" (C&D Canal) between Summit and St. Georges, DE.


----------



## johngpt

bridge at jefferson arroyo


.


----------



## snowbear

Saint Mary's County, MD


----------



## Philmar

Sulphur miner loads his basket with about 70 kgs of sulfur (his own body weight) - Kawah Ijen volcano crater - Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sulphur miner and noxious sulphur fumes inside crater of Kawah Ijen volcano - Banyuwangi, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Colors and composition in that upper image are phenomenal Phil.


----------



## Philmar

In front of Oriental Pearl TV Tower- Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bamboo bridge over the Mekong - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Peter Street Bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Contemplation beside the Huc Bridge in Hoan Kiem Lake, Hanoi by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

graffiti bw under the paseo


.


----------



## Philmar

Chute Montmorency Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bamboo bridge - Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Suspension bridge - Belfountain Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr




hanging bridge over Sarapiqui River, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## ByronBrant




----------



## smithdan

a sorta bridge..


----------



## ChiPhotog6865

Covered Bridges in Parke County, Indiana




IMG_1691 by tpadul, on Flickr




IMG_1775 by tpadul, on Flickr




IMG_1806 by tpadul, on Flickr




IMG_1704 by tpadul, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

walkway @ Eaton Centre by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the Nam Song River flow by on a rickety bamboo bridge - Vang Vieng, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Suspension bridge - Belfountain Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Booklyn Bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bridge over Lake Kawaguchiko to Mount Fuji by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ponte Sant&#x27;Angelo at dusk, Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous light you'd found Phil.


----------



## Philmar

Yup, early morn and late evening. 
thanks


----------



## scotts2014se




----------



## Philmar

Hmong woman crossing bridge - Sapa, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Booklyn Bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Seventeen-Arch Bridge (Shiqikong Qiao) - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion, on Flickr




natural bridge - Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Canal, bridge and row houses - Amsterdam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## RowdyRay

All of these cross the Mississippi river going in and out of St. Paul. First is Hwy 52 or the Lafayette bridge. Then Robert St and Wabasha St. In the background is the Smith Ave high bridge.





There's even a railroad bridge between Robert and Wabasha. It's a lift bridge. Couldn't get a better photo from where I was.


----------



## Philmar

Under Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canal in San Marcos sestieri - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Our new Bridge New Haven CT  Formally The Q-Bridge short for Quinnipiac new name Pearl Harbor Memorial.


----------



## Philmar

Ponte dei Sospiri (Bridge of Sighs) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wooden Ponte dell&#x27;Accademia - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cannaregio reflection - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## SamSW

Somehow I missed this thread before.  Bridges seem to be one of my favorite subjects!

Boulder Creek Bridge by Canyon Lake, Arizona:


----------



## SamSW

Historic footbridge in Superior, Arizona:


----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23°
Don't have to worry about dust with these shots.

1. Snow Bridge


 

2. Snow walk bridge


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That first is awesome JC


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That first is awesome JC



Thanks. I was pleasantly surprised by this and the roll. Every one was a keeper for me. 36 for 36. I think I got the sunny 16 down. These are straight scans. I love that old beat up camera and lens. I was worried about the wrinkled shutter curtain but doesn't seem to be an issue. I'm scanning the second roll now.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

If you look closely, you can see where this winter's extreme ice flows scoured the bark from the trees in the background along the river's shore. The ice acted as a very powerful abrasive. I am interested in seeing if this kills the trees or somehow alters their looks later.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Abandoned rail bridge.


----------



## Tony744

The Old North Bridge in Concord, Massachusetts


----------



## Fujidave

Shoreham foot bridge where all the flowers were laid after the deaths at the airshow.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## SamSW

Bumble Bee Creek bridge on the Old Black Canyon Highway by Bumble Bee, Arizona:


----------



## SamSW

Historic Gila River bridge at Kelvin, Arizona along with its 21st century replacement under construction.  Once the new bridge is open, the old one will be left as a pedestrian crossing:


----------



## Breezy85




----------



## LostBoy1

Dam and bridge over Huron River. Taken from my Samsung S9+ and processed, actually overprocessed, in Lightoom CC for Android on the same phone while sitting in the Detroit airport. 

Flat Rock, MI





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Rialto Bridge - Venice by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset paddling on the Arno - Florence by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Rogers Centre and Gardiner Expressway after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Ponte Vecchio bridge over the Arno River - Florence, Italy, by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Some lovely bridges, well done guys.............


----------



## Philmar

New Delhi train station sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, as well as feeling privileged to see these bridges from around the world, the skill with which you photograph and edit is masterful.


----------



## johngpt

Perhaps one day I'll get to different parts of the world...





sasebo bridge

Sasebo in Japan is the sister city to Albuquerque for which our Japanese gardens are named.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks for the kind words John...the key is to always take photos in good light - never harsh light. Good light may often be soft low light so a tripod helps as well....then composition is important.


----------



## Philmar

Suspension bridge - Belfountain Conservation Area by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

Four bridges, one picture. Do you see all four bridges?
The flats/Cuyahoga River Cleveland.


----------



## stapo49

Brooklyn Bridge




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42




----------



## DennyN




----------



## D7K

We spent the morning chasing mist and reflections and as we headed back across the bridge, the sun managed to just peek over the top of the valley as if to say “One more shot, you know you want to”.
This is a well shot bridge but none the less I am pleased I stuck around a few more minutes to grab this one.

Nikon D850
24.0-70.0 mm f/2.8 @ 24.0 mm
1/250
f/8
ISO100



The Bridge by CJR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## RichieT




----------



## johngpt

bridge at tramway and second street

.


----------



## D7K

Gdanski Bridge @ Night - Warsaw, Poland.


----------



## Braineack

DSC02235 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

rio grande 06Feb13 

.


----------



## Philmar

Old pier seen from underneath new pier - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## D7K

The Devil's Bridge or Dyavolski Most, is located in The Rhodope Mountains over the Arda River.

D850 / 24mm / f16 / ISO 31

C&C Welcomed as always..


----------



## johngpt

I'm afraid most of the bridge photos I have are from our Japanese garden area at the botanic gardens.




morning sasebo bridge

.


----------



## Philmar

Did somebody say "Japanese bridges"??



Bridges in Osaka by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## johngpt

Realized that there is a bridge (sort of) in this image.




surfing the canal 

.


----------



## Philmar

[ 1 minute long exposure ] World&#x27;s longest pier - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Chattanooga, TN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> [ 1 minute long exposure ] World&#x27;s longest pier - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


A peerless pier?


----------



## johngpt

you've got mail

Viewing the pylon large will help explain the title.


----------



## crf8

Chattanooga TN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Old pier seen from underneath new pier - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bridge at sasebo pond

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 1 minute long exposure ] World&#x27;s longest pier - Progreso, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> A peerless pier?
Click to expand...


Peerhaps


----------



## Philmar

Alexandra Bridge - Ottawa River by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

snowing at the arroyo bridge 26Dec18

.


----------



## Philmar

Abandoned ruins next to raging Ottawa River rapids by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

bridge at the Japanese garden

.


----------



## crf8

Tennessee River, Chattanooga TN


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## johngpt

Honestly, there is a bridge back there. The same one as in my photo above crf8's.




weeping cherry at Sasebo 23Mar19

.


----------



## Tony744

Longfellow Bridge, Boston











Rowell Bridge, Hopkinton, NH


----------



## johngpt

That Rowell Bridge image is great Tony.


----------



## Tony744

Thanks


----------



## Philmar

Pont de l&#x27;Assut de l&#x27;Or - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Pont de l&#x27;Assut de l&#x27;Or - Valencia, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Makes me think prow of a Viking ship. 
Or the reed craft from Thor Heyerdahl's Ra expedition.


----------



## stk




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Wooden bridge in Bahia Drake - Osa Peninsula, Costa Rica by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridge to Aurora Festival of Lights with Etobicoke in the background by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Bridge to Aurora Festival of Lights with Etobicoke in the background by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


So much going on in there!


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls on Aurora Winter Festival, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Gardyloo

Forth Rail Bridge, Scotland


----------



## Space Face

Gardyloo said:


> Forth Rail Bridge, Scotland




Good perspective. I know it well.

Did you know it's not actually/formally called the Forth 'Rail' Bridge but just the Forth Bridge? The word 'rail' has often been inserted to distinguish it from the Forth Road Bridge (sic) which is/was called just that, the 'road' bridge (now superseded by the new Queensferry Crossing). Anyhow, just a little known fact


----------



## MdoggSun

I like bridges too but too often pass by without a photo.


----------



## MdoggSun

I like bridges too but too often pass by without a photo.


----------



## johngpt

Looking south toward the old Alameda bridge from the middle of the Rio Grande.




empty Rio Grande 04Oct20

There is a good chance that the Rio Grande might totally go dry.


----------



## johngpt

I walked south toward the bridge and turned left (east) walking under the bridge. In the 40+ year I've lived here, I never would have thought it likely to do.




Karnak in the middle of the Rio Grande

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise from underneath Humber Bay Arch Bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn awaits.... by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

the balloon and the bridge

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Pedestrian bridge over the rails by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

A foot bridge over the dam spillway at Lake Perez, PA.


----------



## Philmar

Underneath the Peace Bridge - Niagara Falls, Canada by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Kids fun at Gatineau Hot Air Balloon Festival by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Humber Bay Arch Bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise from underneath Humber Bay Arch Bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bathurst Street Bridge under repairs by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

The Black Moshannon Lake bridge today.


----------



## johngpt

bridge through the brush

.


----------



## Joel Bolden

What's known locally as the Howard Bridge spans the Joseph P. Sayers lake near Howard, Pennsylvania.


----------



## Philmar

natural bridge - Wadi Rum, Jordan by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

View over Rosedale Valley and subway bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridge over the River Don by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridge between the two Glen Manor Drives by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Gardiner Expressway by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer

I'd never seen this thread before but what an interesting variety of shots.

Here's one from a bike ride a couple weeks ago between Chesapeake City and Delaware City.


----------



## Joel Bolden

Thanksgiving Day walk along Spring Creek.  This is the main bridge over to the trout breeding area.


----------



## Gardyloo

I scanned a couple of quite old (1967 or so) pictures of a covered bridge near Eugene, Oregon.


----------



## Philmar

rickety bridge over glacial runoff stream by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Portland, MI iron bridge. Groton Bridge and Manufacturing Co 1887.


----------



## Philmar

Old Mill Bridge over the Humber River by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cherry Street bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over U Bein bridge - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Neabsco Boardwalk by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## photoflyer

Twin bridges over the Mohawk River near Albany NY taken recently on a bike ride while visiting friends.  I took this quickly as the group was moving on and I had to catch up.  I can't decide if I like the composition.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## SquarePeg

Zakim Sunrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

5.16 Va Beach Run


----------



## Philmar

The city at night... by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Seventeen-Arch Bridge (Shiqikong Qiao) - Summer Palace, Beijing by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gardiner Expressway on a hazy lazy summer&#x27;s eve by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

Robert Stewart bridge, Columbus Indiana


----------



## TATTRAT

7.25.20 Va Beach Run by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

UP Express train zips by on its way to the airport by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Under the overpass by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset view from underneath Ontario Place pedestrian bridge by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

DC Tidal Basin by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Gardiner condolands at dusk by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1




2


----------



## Robshoots

Beautiful sky!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Robshoots said:


> Beautiful sky!


Thank you much! Very kind to say.


----------



## TATTRAT

Old Town Alexandria Waterfront by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Say your goodbyes. It&#x27;s coming down starting today! Yesterday I decided to watch the sunrise over the Logan Ave ramp of the Gardiner for the last time. by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ontario Place by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

A section of the old Tappan Zee Bridge on a barge, arriving at a scrapyard in Albany, New York.


----------



## Philmar

The &#x27;ramputation&#x27; of the Gardiner&#x27;s eastbound ramp is complete by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Hardus Nameous

A small rail bridge in town and a main street bridge beyond.


----------



## cdd29

infrared of an abandoned truss bridge in southern Indiana.


----------



## Philmar

City at night by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Bloor subway bridge over Rosedale Valley by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

2nd street bridge - columbus, indiana


----------



## TATTRAT

Alexandria, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

Lincoln Memorial bridge between Louisville, KY & Jeffersonville, IN


----------



## cdd29

"The Big Four', a former railroad bridge repurposed

 for pedestrian use


----------



## Philmar

Lakeshore Boulevard by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridge between the Glen Manor Drives by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls on Centre Island pier on cold wintry night by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passing under pedestrian bridge- Eaton Centre by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## snowbear

Tuckahoe Creek Railroad Bridge by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Potomac Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Pungo Ferry Bridge Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Tobin Bridge by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

The Mackinac bridge (Michigan, Indiana). One of the longest bridges in North America. (Fuji 100s w/ 100-200) 4min, f/22, iso 100


----------



## cdd29

another shot of the Mac


----------



## cdd29

the international bridges between Canada & the United States. There two shown, the pretty lit vehicular bridge & the railroad lift bridge


----------



## John 2

SquarePeg said:


>





SquarePeg said:


> Tobin Bridge by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Don't know how I missed this.  Lovely colours and a spot on comp.  Nice work.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

A bridge on a humid day by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## cdd29

locally known as the 'Tobias Bridge'. 720nm infrared


----------



## Philmar

Bridge between the Manors by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lyon from underneath Pont Lafayette by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marc Seguin footbridge by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pont Saint-Bénézet also known as the Pont d'Avignon by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## cdd29

one of few interesting bridges in town


----------

